# Post Apocalyptic



## Marvin (Apr 4, 2017)

I do like a bit of post apocalyptic. I'm not sure why mind you, I don't dislike our world and I'm pretty sure I wouldn't survive in many of the worlds created, much less enjoy living in one! But I do enjoy watching others try.

Anyone else a fan? Clearly the amount of material out there would suggest there is a (un)healthy interest in the end of the world.

What's your favorite, guilty pleasure or worst you can think of. Films and books.

You guys never fail to unearth hidden gems I have probably never heard of ☺


----------



## Danny McG (Apr 4, 2017)

There's a film I have from the eighties on VHS. Every year or two I drag my VCR out the attic and a dusty box of videos and have a couple of days nostalgia fest.
Been for a quick look online but can't find a link for you ( my Google skills are legendary for their sheer ineptitude)
It's a film about the last few fertile males being coerced to breed by exploding jockstraps if they won't co-operate

"Hell comes to Frogtown"


----------



## Null_Zone (Apr 4, 2017)

Post apocalyptic is my favourite genre. Either from a well written analysis of how humanity would develop afterwards, all the way through to terrible self published author insert zombie fiction. Though for different reasons.


----------



## apocalypsegal (Apr 28, 2017)

I've loved PA fiction ever since I got Alas, Babylon from Scholastic in the late sixties. I was probably twelve? Maybe younger. I believe it was just before eighth grade. 

I've read every end of the world book I could get my hands on since, and I've read some good ones, and some horrid ones. I've written some PA stuff (zombies so far, but one about an asteroid wiping us out is on the way), and I read a lot of it still as research for the writing. Most of it is bad.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Apr 29, 2017)

I think my favourite has to be _The Gone-Away World _by Nick Harkaway. I read it a few years ago and absolutely loved it. Thinking about it, maybe it's time to re-read it...

Another post apocalyptic novel that stands out in my mind is _Station Eleven _by Emily St. John Mandel. I have mixed feelings about it - on the one hand not a huge amount happens, and what does happen, well, happens really slowly. On the other, it's one of the most beautifully written books I've ever read.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 14, 2017)

*Earth Abides *by George Stewart . a disease decimates the world , leaving very survivors.  One man Isherwood Williams embarks on a  quest to find other survivors and restart civilization.


----------



## Roacho (May 14, 2017)

The haters trilogy is a great post apocalyptic story and a new twist on the whole zombie thing.


----------



## Danny McG (May 14, 2017)

Roacho said:


> The haters trilogy is a great post apocalyptic story and a new twist on the whole zombie thing.



Been waiting a decade now for the film they were gonna make of book one


----------



## Roacho (May 15, 2017)

Didn't know they were going to make a film. Book one was the best in the series.


----------



## nixie (May 15, 2017)

Have you tried Justin Cronin's Passage trilogy?
A government experiment goes wrong, the test subjects escape causing a vampire epidemic and the fall of civilisation. 

It can be heavy going at times but we'll worth the read.


----------



## Roacho (May 15, 2017)

I'll give it a go thanks, the girl with all the gifts is a great read as well.


----------



## Danny Creasy (May 29, 2017)

Two I read as a boy, and you probably have as well: _The Day of the Triffids_ and _The Chrysalids_. I picked them out of a friend's throwaway pile last year and have all intentions of rereading them.


----------



## MichaelDio (May 30, 2017)

I love post-apocalyptic military science fiction. Especially when it's grim, morbid and has a very bleak atmosphere. I don't have many examples other than my own works, but even so it is my all-time favourite genre. Nuclear apocalypses especially.


----------



## Danny McG (May 31, 2017)

Roacho said:


> Didn't know they were going to make a film. Book one was the best in the series.



This blurb mentions it over ten years ago, looks like it fizzled out at the time..

THE HATER MOVIE - David Moody - author of AUTUMN and HATER


----------



## Charles Gull (May 31, 2017)

Marvin said:


> Anyone else a fan? Clearly the amount of material out there would suggest there is a (un)healthy interest in the end of the world.



My attitude to Apocalyptic and Post-apocalyptic is nicely summarised in season one of Fargo the TV series.

'Can I interest you in a Zombie Apocalypse survival kit?'
'What is that good for?'
'You know, when the shot goes down and the world gets all dog-eat-dog!'
''The world is already all dog-eat-dog. I don't see what difference a bunch of Zombies would make!'


----------



## Tower75 (May 31, 2017)

I struggle with post apocalyptic (sub?) genre. It's something I get bored with very quickly, but I couldn't really tell you why.

However, saying that, I do like some post apocalypse stories: the main one being Judge Dredd. I know it's a game, but I really enjoy Horizon: Zero Dawn, though that's been described to me as a post-post apocalypse story, which is actually a good label for it.

I think I prefer my post-apocalypse a bit less savage, and by that I mean it's not pure grim dark where the human scum-baginess is yanked up to 15 out of 10.

I quite like it where things have settled down and there's order and established settlements/cities and life just carries on within the setting of this new world that humans find themselves in.

Though, to completely flip what I've just said, my own WIP that I'm hoping to get on with can be described as post apocalypse, so what do I know? Though I am going for post-post apocalypse.


----------



## MichaelDio (May 31, 2017)

Tower75 said:


> I struggle with post apocalyptic (sub?) genre. It's something I get bored with very quickly, but I couldn't really tell you why.
> 
> However, saying that, I do like some post apocalypse stories: the main one being Judge Dredd. I know it's a game, but I really enjoy Horizon: Zero Dawn, though that's been described to me as a post-post apocalypse story, which is actually a good label for it.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly the reason why I love military-themed post-apocalyptic stories. An army implies there is a certain order -multiple orders/civillizations in fact-. 

On another note, you say you don't like it when scumbag-iness is pumped up to 15, but perhaps the stories you read haven't put enough effort towards actually humanizing those "scumbags" and thus failed to make an impact on you?


----------



## Enforcer Productions (Jul 26, 2017)

I personally prefer Post-apocalyptic settings to the ones where the apocalypse is happening. I especially like Mad Max: Fury Road! Even had an idea for a Post-apocalyptic setting of my own!


----------



## SilentRoamer (Jul 26, 2017)

I am a big fan of post apoc.  fiction.

Recent and notable reads:

*Cormac McCarthy's: The Road* - I love this for the dark and despairing tone. 

*Richard Mathieson: I am Legend* - This is a great book and the ending is far better than the film.

*George Stewart - Earth Abides* - This is a great book from the point of view of the immediate fall of civilization and the corresponding consequences.

I think all 3 have different good points and between these 3 I think there is a great feel for post apoc.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 27, 2017)

I do like a post-apocalyptic movie and have recently had a bit of an end of the world kick.

I recently watched a Spanish gem of a movie called "The Last Days". We made and well acted, its a thoroughly recommended. 

I have Stakeland at home, which is supposed to be pretty good. I have both The Road and The Book Of Eli, but have yestto watch them. 

I've had a bit of difficulty with Amazon lately and a few of the films that i have ordered and there have been a couple of movies that are either the wrong reasion, or non English. Baa.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 9, 2017)

*The Stand* by Stephen King


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 10, 2017)

*Damnation Alley* by Roger Zelazney is worth checking out


----------

